# Which to get?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of you guys may have read in the "general" section that I had ALL of my saltwater rods stolen recently. I'm gonna replace my pair of Penn Squall 40 lever drags with the same. I liked them ok.

But my vintage Penn 113's are another story. I had modded them with stainless gears, carbon drags, etc. They were beasts. But they were a bit too big for what I used them for. I only used them for dropping for smaller red snapper and mangroves, sea bass, etc. So I am thinking of dropping down to a pair of old 112's and mod them the same. Or looking for other suggestions. Something in the $125 or less range each. Any suggestions? I only need these to be dropping reels for less than 100ft of water. I dont go any further out than that.

I might fork out a little more for something like an Avet. If you guys can suggest a size. Their model # system has never made any sense to me. And I have never seen any of the smaller ones in person.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Buy the Penn fathom 30 that is for sale on the fishing gear section. They are great reels with 30 pound drags. You can even cast a mile with them if you want.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

MaxP said:


> Buy the Penn fathom 30 that is for sale on the fishing gear section. They are great reels with 30 pound drags. You can even cast a mile with them if you want.



I need at least two, and I cant cast that thing 10 feet. LOL 

That is an idea though. But I am all the way up in Montgomery. I will check into a couple of Fathoms though. Thanks


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> I need at least two, and I cant cast that thing 10 feet. LOL
> 
> That is an idea though. But I am all the way up in Montgomery. I will check into a couple of Fathoms though. Thanks


I have one I used to bring on the ship with me. Caught everything from yellowfin to cudas on it. They are a good product. The 25 would be fine for what you want.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a squall 40 combo in the shop. Reel is new, rod is lightly used.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> I have a squall 40 combo in the shop. Reel is new, rod is lightly used.


Star drag? Level wind or non? I might take you up on that one. That is one of the reels that I was considering to replace them with. How much do you want?


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

A Newell Yellow Tail Special might fit the bill. It's a narrow 113H, so you know how/what to mod them with.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Army_of_One said:


> A Newell Yellow Tail Special might fit the bill. It's a narrow 113H, so you know how/what to mod them with.


Same diameter as a 113 though, right? That's a bit more bulky than I want. Looking for something in the 112 diameter or smaller. I'm thinking about a pair of Squall 30 or 40 star drags.

My trolling reels were Squall 40 Lever-drags. I was moderately happy with them. Not ecstatic, but they did the job and seemed of moderately good quality.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Deleted... Sorry, it double posted my reply


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Go by and see Ron at The Rod N Reel Depot. He has a bunch of used reels for sale. The phone number is 850-458-0428. The address is 8911 Fowler Rd Pensacola.


----------

